# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Zuur in de mond tijdens het in slaapvallen (GEEN REFLUX)

## fabio

hallo,

ik zit al jaren met een probleem.ik krijg een zure slijm in de mond tijdens het slapen .het heeft niets met mijn ligging te maken .want heb al vanalles geprobeerd ,(met 2 hoofdkusens te slapen ,bed verhogen ...ben ermee naar een specialist gegaan . hij dacht dat het "reflux' was.en heeft me toen zuurremmers voorgeschreven .maar na het innemen van deze zuurremers lijde ik nog altijd aan deze zure smaak tijdens het slapen.na overleg met een tweede specialist hebben ze besloten mij te opereren en verzekerde me dat deze zure smaak zou verdwijnen dan.dat was niet het geval en zit nu nog steeds met deze zure smaak ,dus geen reflux .heb op internet proberen te zoeken naar een soortgelijke probelemen.maar heb er niets op gevonden ,behalve reflux artikelen.hopelijk heb ik hier meer geluk .

mvg,

----------

